# zhuhai 2018 international Airshow



## davechng (Nov 27, 2018)

China host their biggest airshow once every 2 years in the southern province of Zhuhai! 2018 calls for all chinese military presence with the J20 fighter on flying display and the J-10B with the vector thrust engine. Here are the detail report for this airshow

click on the link for detail reports
http://airwingspotter.com/zhuhai-international-airshow-2018-1/

Here are some teaser pictures

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Dave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 27, 2018)

Lovely work. And thank you for bringing back memories of my visit to Zhuhai 15 years ago! How charming it was--and the first place I ever tried roasted king snake. My friend's daughter, 11 years old, was eating it with such gusto, how I could I refuse?


----------



## davechng (Nov 27, 2018)

Zhuhai does have lots to eat.... snake wasn;t in my 1st choice..... LOL!

DAveC



YuengLinger said:


> Lovely work. And thank you for bringing back memories of my visit to Zhuhai 15 years ago! How charming it was--and the first place I ever tried roasted king snake. My friend's daughter, 11 years old, was eating it with such gusto, how I could I refuse?


----------

